# Blogging



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

Hi All,

There are a couple of threads that have turned into blogging and that's awesome... but we have a special system for just cases like that and I would encourage you bloggers to take advantage of it.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/xfa-blog-home/

It's exactly what you need to blog your journey along the vaping trail.

So start your blog my peeps!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

